# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  khuyến mãi du lịch bangkok thái lan cùng tết 2013

## vy_vietasia123

*Du lịch Thái Lan hàng tuần*

*Giá:* *7,776,000 VNĐ*.
*Thời gian:* 6 Ngày 5 Đêm
*Phương tiện:* Máy Bay
*Khách sạn:* 
tel ngoc vy 0906981033




*NGÀY 1 : TP.HCM – BANGKOK (ĂN NHẸ TRÊN MÁY BAY)*
Hướng dẫn sẽ đón khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất để làm thủ tục checkin đáp chuyến bay đi Thái Lan (Bangkok). Đến vương quốc Thai Lan xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do khám phá Bangkok về đêm…
*NGÀY 2 : BANGKOK – SAFARI WORLD – SNAKE FARM – PATTAYA (ĂN SÁNG – TRƯA – TỐI)*
Sau khi ăn sáng, Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan công viên Safari World – Vườn thú thiên nhiên Hoang Dã sẽ mang đến cho du khách cảm giác sửng sốt thú vị khi đứng trước một không gian rừng rậm nhiệt đới… là 1 trong những điểm dừng chân nổi tiếng với các tiết mục đặc sắc: màn trình diễn độc đáo của loài Cá heo thông minh, Show diễn của các loài chim, . . đặc biệt là Show diễn tái hiện những pha hành động của Cao Bồi.. (Dùng Buffet trưa tại công viên). Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan Trung tâm nghiên cứu rắn độc. Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách đến Pataya,  khi đến nơi nhận phòng dùng bữa tối tại khách sạn.
*NGÀY 3 : PATAYA – CORA – NOONGNOK*
Sau khi ăn sáng , Quý khách khởi hành đi Đảo San Hô(Coral) Bằng canô cao tốc, tại đây Quý khách có thể tắm biển hay tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như: Dù kéo, Lướt ván, Lái Canô, Thám hiểm dưới đáy biển…(Chi phí tự túc). Tàu Canô sẽ đưa Quý khách trở về Pataya tắm rửa và dùng cơm trưa. Tiếp đến tham quan làng dân tộc Nonooch, với hàng ngàn loài Hoa Lan đẹp nhất trên thế giới và các loài giống cây hiếm trên thế giới được nhập vê Thái Lan gieo trồng với giá hàng chục ngàn usd, và xem show diễn tái hiện lại cuộc chiến giữa Thái Lan và Miến Điện. Du khách sẽ được tận hưởng cảm xúc vui nhộn với show Voi, (voi làm xiếc vơi gần 30 chú voi lớn nhỏ đá bóng, phi tiêu, chơi bowling, dancing…) rất thú vị. Đặc biệt là voi vẽ tranh… Sau đó Quý khách tham quan Xưởng chế tác đá quý (Một trung tâm trưng bày đá quý phong thủy đạt tiêu chuẩn ISO 9001) Thái Lan được biết đến là một quốc gia nổi tiếng khai thác về đá quý. Tại đây Quý khách có thể tìm hiểu màu đá theo tháng sinh của mình. Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách ăn tối và tiếp tục thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc hoành tráng (show  Pêđê) do các vũ công chuyển đổi giới tính thục hiện… Sau đó xe đưa về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, tự do khám phá Pattaya về đêm…
*NGÀY 4 : PATTAYA – SIRACHA TIGER ZOO – VƯỜN BƯỚM*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách khởi hành về Bangkok, Trên đường về ghé tham quan Công viên Sriracha Tiger Zoo, tại đây Quý khách sẽ được xem những màn biểu diễn thật hấp dẫn như: Show biểu diễn Cá Sấu, Show Cọp, Heo… ghé thăm Vườn Bướm (Butterfly Garden), nơi trưng bày sản phẩm nổi tiếng 3 miền của vương quốc ThaiLand và tìm hiểu về Cao Hổ Cốt. Tiếp tục đoàn tham quan Cửa hàng Bánh kẹo, quý khách có thể sưu tầm các quà lưu niệm & bánh kẹo. Ghé tham quan Cửa hàng trưng bày các loại đồ Da như da Cá Sấu, Cá Đuối… ăn trưa với món lẩu Thái Suki. Tiếp đến đoàn tham quan Chùa Thuyền – Wat Yan Nawa là ngôi chùa độc nhất vô nhị vì với hình dáng thuyền rồng nằm bên cạnh dòng sông vào đời vua Rama III – chùa có lịch sử lâu đời linh thiêng ở địa phương, cùng với kiến trúc Thái là các Chedi cao vút mang đậm phong cách thời Ayuthaya, Quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng nhiều Xá Lợi Phật và cầu phước cầu bình an cho gia đình. Dạo thuyền trên dòng sông Chaophraya Huyền thoại. Xem thuyền Rồng của nhà vua, xem hiện tượng cá nổi trên sông. Tiếp tục tham quan trung tâm mua sắm miễn thuế King Power Duty Free với nhiều mặt hàng phong phú và đa dạng. Quý khách ăn buffet tối tại Siam Niramit và sau đó thưởng thức show diễn hoành tráng nhất về lịch sử di sản văn hóa Thái Lan. Show được trình diễn trên một sân khấu khổng lồ được xếp vào kỷ lục Guiness Thế Giới với hơn 150 diễn viên và 500 bộ trang phục. Trên hết là hiệu ứng sân khấu với những thiết bị và kỹ thuật tiên tiến nhất trên thế giới. Đó là một cuộc du hành vào thế giới diêu kỳ của vương quốc Thái Lan mà không một ai có thể bỏ lỡ. Sau đó xe đưa về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, tự do khám phá Bangkok về đêm…
*NGÀY 5 : BANGKOK – FREE DAY – TỰ DO MUA SẮM (ĂN SÁNG)*
Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý Khách tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị lớn như World Trade Centre, Maboonkrong, MBK, Big C, khu chợ sỉ Pratunam Market, Rachada Sago…. (Hoặc Quý khách có thể tự túc cho bữa ăn Buffet nhà hàng xoay tại tòa nhà 86 tầng BaiYoke Sky với các món ăn thịnh soạn và ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh trung tâm Bangkok)..(Ăn trưa và tối tự túc)..
*NGÀY 6 : BANGKOK – BẢO TÀNG HOÀNG GIA – TP.HCM (ĂN SÁNG)*
Sau khi ăn sáng, xe đưa Quý khách tham quan Bảo tàng hoàng gia nổi bật với kiến trúc mang phong cách châu Âu của mình. Được vua Rama V bắt tay xây dựng vào năm 1907 và hoàn tất năm 1915 thời vua Rama VI, Ananta Samakhom là một công trình được xây dựng theo kiến trúc của Ý thời Phục hưng. Hai tầng của cung điện được lát đá cẩm thạch với diện tích khoảng 49,50m x 112,50m, cao khoảng 49,50m. Mái vòm của cung điện Ananta Samakhom là một bức bích họa tuyệt mỹ về những sự kiện của hoàng gia Thái trong suốt thời kỳ trị vì từ vua Rama I đến vua Rama VI… Tiếp đến xe đưa Quý Khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay trở về TP.HCMTP. HCM
*Điện thoại:* 08 3932 6192 -* Hotline: 0906981033*
*Fax:* (+84 4) 3932 6193
*Email: sales@vietasia.vn*
*Website: www.vietasia.vn*

----------

